# Padron VS. Oliva



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

Now wait a minute before you jump to conclusions! In no way am I saying Oliva is better than Padron. Just a poll out of curiosity.

Oliva Melanio Maduro Petite Corona $ 8.75 The key here is *they do not make this cigar*, also this is my guess on price

Padron 1926 Maduro #35 $ 11.20 For the money and the price difference which cigar would you prefer?



I could see this poll surprising a lot of people. But the Padron name may not mean as much when you are talking almost $2.50 more per stick. Would love to hear opinions on this.​


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

these polls are awesome but when i havnt smoke one or both it makes me want to run mout and buy them :banghead:


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

26 by far, there aren't many cigars better than this blend imo.

a 64 vs melanio maduro is more close...


----------



## Erphern (Jan 28, 2014)

sullen said:


> 26 by far, there aren't many cigars better than this blend imo.
> 
> a 64 vs melanio maduro is more close...


Really? I found the V Melanio Maduro to be have bitter notes that I just couldn't get behind. Maybe I got a couple of duds.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

Erphern said:


> Really? I found the V Melanio Maduro to be have bitter notes that I just couldn't get behind. Maybe I got a couple of duds.


sounds like they were too wet.... haven't found any bitterness or harshness in any melanios...
i honestly think the maduros are as good as PAM64s..


----------



## Erphern (Jan 28, 2014)

sullen said:


> sounds like they were too wet.... haven't found any bitterness or harshness in any melanios...
> i honestly think the maduros are as good as PAM64s..


Hey, you know what? I just looked back at my order history - the Melanios I had weren't maduros. That could be relevant.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Im not sure I get it. What are you polling if one of the cigars doesn't even exist?


----------



## Tgs679 (Mar 2, 2014)

Tuff call when you can't sample a Melanio Maduro in that(Corona) ring gauge.


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

Why are you polling cigars that don't exist? How are you going to select based off of a cigar that cannot be smoked? Haa haa... Besides, I prefer the flavor of Oliva cigars over Padron. Yeah, that's right 

FYI: Oliva will be coming out with a Oliva Melanio Maduro Robusto in a few months (or less).


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

HIM said:


> Im not sure I get it. What are you polling if one of the cigars doesn't even exist?


Kind of what I was thinking.
What difference does the price make at this point?
I'll give you all the cigars I don't have for free.


----------



## Tgs679 (Mar 2, 2014)

FireRunner said:


> Why are you polling cigars that don't exist? How are you going to select based off of a cigar that cannot be smoked? Haa haa... Besides, I prefer the flavor of Oliva cigars over Padron. Yeah, that's right
> 
> FYI: Oliva will be coming out with a Oliva Melanio Maduro Robusto in a few months (or less).


I believe is available now.
Oliva Serie V Melanio Robusto Maduro L.E. | Atlantic Cigar Company


----------



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

Oliva just may be the best all around NC brand for the money and what they have to offer.


----------



## usafvet509 (Oct 21, 2013)

demuths1770 said:


> these polls are awesome but when i havnt smoke one or both it makes me want to run mout and buy them :banghead:


+1 Lol


----------

